# Random i know about does any1 have one of these



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Argos - www.argos.co.uk

Im looking for somewhere i can house my herps vivariums somewhere i can hide them away when the misses comes ova (she dislikes all my pets except the FBN's) and i wanna know the exact size of a bit of it.

also any other idea/suggestions would be nice.


----------



## Monkey~Boy (Sep 14, 2008)

does it not give sizes etc on the website/in the catalogue? failing that go to a furniture shop (ikea or something) armed with a tape measure. im sure you can get a cheap wardrobe that will do the same job...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

it says the overall size but i wanted to know how big the section where the monitor sits is. ive found out its a wee bit too small.


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

if u want it for geckos and such like id say a billy bookcase from ikea, if snakes an ikea expedit is perfect..........

any one guess where we shop for our furnite to house animals lol :whistling2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

NikkiB said:


> if u want it for geckos and such like id say a billy bookcase from ikea, if snakes an ikea expedit is perfect..........
> 
> any one guess where we shop for our furnite to house animals lol :whistling2:



im not really looking for something to convert into vivariums just somewhere i can put the viv's there currently in. it'll need to be big enough for my anole vivarium (in a 45cm cube with lighting fixture) and my salamander tubs (64ltr RUB's) with doors i can close when the misses is over.


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

awwww okies!! Hmmm will keep my think cap on.......

Have u looked at the temp cupboard things in argos that have the material cover? you could just drop the front down when your OH comes over?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We have a curtain rail and curtains across the racks downstairs for when we have visitors who don't want to see snakes.


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Athravan said:


> We have a curtain rail and curtains across the racks downstairs for when we have visitors who don't want to see snakes.


Fook that , if they are coming into my house then they see my pets :lol2: i do only have 12 corns and a few other reps though , not big arsed snakes :whistling2:


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD (Sep 15, 2008)

lol anywhere wher ur misses dont go Reptile 'N' Things
*REPTILE 'N' THINGS*


----------



## Mrjingles (May 27, 2007)

Save your money and get a new missus :lol2:


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

hi, i have that pc cabinet and where the monitor sits it measures, 20 inch tall by 28.3 inches. 
hope that helps you


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

jenren321 said:


> hi, i have that pc cabinet and where the monitor sits it measures, 20 inch tall by 28.3 inches.
> hope that helps you



cheers


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Shell have to get used to them. I wouldnt hide my reptiles for the world, if they dont like em they can sod off. 

If that fails, buy some sheets and just cover them up lol.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Chance said:


> Shell have to get used to them. I wouldnt hide my reptiles for the world, if they dont like em they can sod off.
> 
> If that fails, buy some sheets and just cover them up lol.



 exactly my thoughts !


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

My mother is 80 and looking forward to coming down to see all our beasties, except the rats, she has a thing about rats. :lol2:


----------

